

"Naenara" North Korean government online - zacstewart
http://175.45.176.14/en

======
jacquesm
why go by IP, it looks as though they can't afford a domain like that:

<http://www.naenara.com.kp/en/>

~~~
zacstewart
Ah. I only found links to naenara.kp, which didn't work.

------
hc5
Not loading here... server overload?

내나라 (naenara) literally means "my country".

~~~
zacstewart
Looks like it just got combinatorized.

------
fungi
just tried to connect from south korea and got redirected to
<http://www.warning.or.kr/>

hope i dont get the wifi's owner in trouble :(

~~~
zacstewart
Whoa. Seriously? Is South Korea known for heavy online censorship?

~~~
lifthrasiir
Seriously, yes. South Korea censors the North Korean websites and some illegal
ones (heavy porn, for example) too. I think there are no known such instances
against the free speech rather than NK-related ones, but I'm afraid that there
might be in the future.

~~~
bradhe
> heavy porn

porn + tf2?

------
jrockway
I like how they call their country "Korea".

~~~
cornedpig
What else would they call it? (use DPRK everywhere?) They don't recognize the
"other" Korea. South Korea does the same, e.g. at <http://www.mofat.go.kr/>

